# 4x1x20 inch viv suitable for whites tree frogs?



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

As above really. I am hoping to get some whites tree frogs and wondered if this would be tall enough for them? 

if yes, how many could I house in a viv this size and can I keep more than one male, or should it be a single male with a couple of females?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

hi are you sure the measurements are wright ?
surely it cant be 4x1x20 ?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

jack14 said:


> hi are you sure the measurements are wright ?
> surely it cant be 4x1x20 ?


4 foot by 1 foot by 20 inches tall :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry to be thick but is it a vivarium and are you going to tip it up so that it it 4ft high??

I am no expert but I think 2 to 3 babies??

you can keep same size frogs together regardless of sex I am sure:flrt:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

No it's a glass fish tank, made of 6mm glass and weighs a blooming ton!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

would be alot better if you could convert it to 4ft H x 1 x 20" as they require more height than ground space. In a viv of that size you could house 5-6 adults quiet happily


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I really don't think it would be safe trying to put it on end due to the sheer weight of the glass. I think it would put too much pressure on the frame...it takes 2 people to lift it as it is.

Not to mention the nightmare of trying to convert it to an arboreal viv.:gasp:

So can I assume that as it stands it will not be adequate?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

should be fine. They like to climb so if you put a long piece of wood diagonally from bottom left to top right they've a fair bit to climb on.. plus i'm pretty sure people have them in 18inch exo terras.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> should be fine. They like to climb so if you put a long piece of wood diagonally from bottom left to top right they've a fair bit to climb on.. plus i'm pretty sure people have them in 18inch exo terras.


Thanks hun.:flrt:

I have a couple of branches that will fit perfectly, as well as some dried mushroom thingy's from pollywog to stick put on the sides...not to mention a shedload of cork tubes, hides and plants.

I am trying to think of a way to 'stick' another 12 inches or so of glass on top of the existing tank to gain some height.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you can get another fish tank the same width and depth you can cut the bottom off it with a sharp stanley knife and silicone the two together.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you can get another fish tank the same width and depth you can cut the bottom off it with a sharp stanley knife and silicone the two together.


Surely a bead of silicone alone wouldn't be strong enough though would it?

As I said earlier, it's 6mm glass and weighs a blooming ton. I was thinking I would need something more substantial to support another viv sat on top of it? I was thinking of something like a double sided glass runner (if you know what I mean?) siliconed in place to give support.......


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

build a frame that will overlap the tank slightly with 2"x1,1/2" timber then cover sides and top with perspex screw then silicone perspex to wood ( you dont need to screw it first i just found it easier)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Surely a bead of silicone alone wouldn't be strong enough though would it?
> 
> As I said earlier, it's 6mm glass and weighs a blooming ton. I was thinking I would need something more substantial to support another viv sat on top of it? I was thinking of something like a double sided glass runner (if you know what I mean?) siliconed in place to give support.......


 
fish tanks are held together with the stuff..


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

different kinda joins fishtank is all fillets, to join another tank would be a butt joint and as silicone dont actualy weld them and also allows for movement this would be far weaker not safe imo :whistling2:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

While it would be possible to keep them in there as it is, I don't think it would be the best thing for the animals since they are arboreal by nature.
TBH you might be better off getting a load of salamanders or newt or something or maybe some FBT's since they don't need much int he way of height but more ground space

Just my opinion though =)


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> fish tanks are held together with the stuff..





AndyJY said:


> different kinda joins fishtank is all fillets, to join another tank would be a butt joint and as silicone dont actualy weld them and also allows for movement this would be far weaker not safe imo :whistling2:


 What he said!:lol2:



AndyJY said:


> build a frame that will overlap the tank slightly with 2"x1,1/2" timber then cover sides and top with perspex screw then silicone perspex to wood ( you dont need to screw it first i just found it easier)


Good thinking . Didn't think of that:blush: That would be easy enough to do and i could simply use thinner glass (say 4mm) for the top section as it would only need to be 10 inches or so in height to give me a total height of 30 inches.

**goes to hunt for her glass cutter and grinder**


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> should be fine. They like to climb so if you put a long piece of wood diagonally from bottom left to top right they've a fair bit to climb on.. plus i'm pretty sure people have them in 18inch exo terras.


18 inch exo terras will only house 3 as babies, is no were near big enough for adults



Mirf said:


> I really don't think it would be safe trying to put it on end due to the sheer weight of the glass. I think it would put too much pressure on the frame...it takes 2 people to lift it as it is.
> 
> Not to mention the nightmare of trying to convert it to an arboreal viv.:gasp:
> 
> So can I assume that as it stands it will not be adequate?


i have seen people convert tanks of that size no problems. tanks some patients and reienforcment but would be much better for the frogs in the long run. You could still house them in the viv as it stands but providing more height would be alot more beneficial to them. Have you not considered ground dwelling species or semi aquatic frogs?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> i have seen people convert tanks of that size no problems. tanks some patients and reienforcment but would be much better for the frogs in the long run. You could still house them in the viv as it stands but providing more height would be alot more beneficial to them. Have you not considered ground dwelling species or semi aquatic frogs?


I am still not convinced that standing the viv on end will provide enough floor space though? I have all the equipment to do it but I'm concerned that, although they will have plenty of height there will not be much room for live planting and a pool. Losing the large lid of the viv leaves a floor area of only 18x12. What do you think, is that big enough??

I have a 24x24 exo terra I could use but really wanted to make use of the 4 x 1 and get a really nice natural looking viv done, with plenty of plants, branches and a large-ish area for bathing. 

Not really interested in ground dwelling or semi aquatic frogs to be honest. I have always really loved whites.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

just extend the height as high as you can in the area it is to sit, if u have spare glass cool if not perspex is easier to work with . i raised mine to the ceiling this meant i could fit an extraction fan aswell with the roof of viv underneath the light also goes between viv roof an ceiling. 50ft of timber cut to size cost me 9 quid .


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ground space is not of much use to aboreal frogs. the height given would easily compencate for the lack of ground space. the only thing it will restrict you on is decor. I used to make fish tanks and i am sure that the silicone will hold together. i made a 6x4x4 and that held till the day it was dismantled.
a 24x24 exo terra would be perfect to be honest


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> ground space is not of much use to aboreal frogs. the height given would easily compencate for the lack of ground space. the only thing it will restrict you on is decor. I used to make fish tanks and i am sure that the silicone will hold together. i made a 6x4x4 and that held till the day it was dismantled.
> a 24x24 exo terra would be perfect to be honest


I honestly think it's going to be more trouble than it's worth to be honest. By the time I have the plants and branches in, there would be no floor space left for the water dish and frogs!

How many adults could I keep happily in the exo terra do you think? I don't want to risk then being cramped..


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Mirf said:


> I honestly think it's going to be more trouble than it's worth to be honest. By the time I have the plants and branches in, there would be no floor space left for the water dish and frogs!
> 
> How many adults could I keep happily in the exo terra do you think? I don't want to risk then being cramped..


unless you are going to go crazy with the plants you would get a water dish in. you would be better planting the brooms ect ephicaly as they will have no benefit being on the floor.

Personaly i would say if you are not confident with the convertion go with the exo terra. In a 18x18x24 you could house a adult pair no problems.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> unless you are going to go crazy with the plants you would get a water dish in. you would be better planting the brooms ect ephicaly as they will have no benefit being on the floor.
> 
> Personaly i would say if you are not confident with the convertion go with the exo terra. In a 18x18x24 you could house a adult pair no problems.


The plan was to go crazy with the plants!!:lol2:

I could do the conversion, but it would mean losing the cabinet the tank sits on....I'm a girl I need all the cupboard space I can get!

The exo terra is 24x18x24. Could I house 3, or more in that?....bearing in mind I will be going crazy with the plants.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i will warn you whites get big and you will need to select the plants carefully so that they do not get broke.

In a 24x18x24 you would just about get a trio in there.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I already have lots of silk plants and branches, as well as a couple of well established pothos, which I was planning to put in there.

Also a couple of dried mushroom things I will be fixing to the sides.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

should be good. i prefer live plants though


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> should be good. i prefer live plants though


So do I to be honest, but I'm not sure what other plants I can add other than the pothos that will give good bushy coverage and be capable of withstanding the weight of the frogs. Any idea's for 'bushy' plants?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Philodendron scandens and Scindapsus pictus are both good. Ficus pumila is a great climber that will cover really well and very quickly. Fittonia is a great covering ground plant and comes in green, green and white or red and green. Large brooms will hold there own to.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> Philodendron scandens and Scindapsus pictus are both good. Ficus pumila is a great climber that will cover really well and very quickly. Fittonia is a great covering ground plant and comes in green, green and white or red and green. Large brooms will hold there own to.


You're a star!!:notworthy:

Time to head off to the garden centre. Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thats ok any questions just pop me a message


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> thats ok any questions just pop me a message


You may live to regret saying that you know:lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

na im always happy to help


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I have just finished planting up the viv. It is not quite finished as I'm still waiting for the water dish and hygrometer/thermometer to arrive and there are a couple more vines to go in. It should look better once the plants fill out a wee bit. There are actually 6 pothos plants pinned to the back of the viv. Does this look okay?


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

yer that looks good try and get some bamboo as i recon it make it look alot better and the frogs will sit on it


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

jack14 said:


> yer that looks good try and get some bamboo as i recon it make it look alot better and the frogs will sit on it


No need hun, as I said I have more vines on the way.

I also have some large ivy vines sterilising in the bath, which will be ready in a couple of days : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good to me!

Is that ivy safe?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Is that ivy safe?


Uuuummmmm..........very good question. I assumed most ivy was safe, as pothos is a member of the ivy family and is okay?

Anyone know the answer?:help:

Edit: I have removed it in the mean time, just in case.


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

That looks good Mtm, look forward to the pics of the frogs when you collect them :2thumb:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ivy is not safe, it needs removing before the frogs go in.

other than that looks good


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Edit: I have removed it in the mean time, just in case.





knighty said:


> ivy is not safe, it needs removing before the frogs go in.
> 
> other than that looks good


As above, it's already gone hun : victory:

I have got some really thick (very dead) ivy branches. If I seal them with yacht varnish will they be safe as additional climbing branches do you think?

If not I will simply use more of the curly vines from dartfrog (or it may have been pollywog..)


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i would stick with the flexi vines to be safe to be honest


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> i would stick with the flexi vines to be safe to be honest


Darn, they would have looked lovely as well. Never mind, I shall just stick with flexi vines and more of the curly wurly vines I already have in there.


----------



## Capucina (Dec 10, 2008)

I have just been in your album and seen the pictures of your new frogs.

They are gorgeous :2thumb: :flrt:

I love the names you have given them as well.
Poony, Pie, and Peewee.

Ingenious thinking.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Capucina said:


> I love the names you have given them as well.
> Poony, Pie, and Peewee.
> 
> Ingenious thinking.


Ahh, but you know the story behind the names!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Capucina said:


> I have just been in your album and seen the pictures of your new frogs.
> 
> They are gorgeous :2thumb: :flrt:
> 
> ...


Damnit I miss you so much.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mirf said:


> As above, it's already gone hun : victory:
> 
> I have got some really thick (very dead) ivy branches. If I seal them with yacht varnish will they be safe as additional climbing branches do you think?
> 
> If not I will simply use more of the curly vines from dartfrog (or it may have been pollywog..)


 I use ivy branches. Check out the pics on my profile. I don't seal them, either.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Whats with all the old threads?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Whats with all the old threads?


Terribly sorry, I quoted the last post my Mother made on this forum before she died as i was missing her.....I didn't realise it would offend you! :|


----------

